# My cat will not leave me alone



## IluvmyPunkers (Jun 19, 2013)

My 11 year old, Pumpkin, has always been a lover and a cuddler. When my mom got sick, cancer, he was with her until her last day at home. He even "comforted" her when she broke her knee on her last day at home. She passed nearly 2 years ago and just over a year ago my husband and I moved in with my dad to help him out. Anyway Pumpkin rarely let's me out of his sight. He follows me around and when I sit down on the couch or chair he is right there and he will not let me up and will talk to me. Anyway I am not sure what is going on if there is a problem or he is just extra lovey and missing my mom?


----------



## PumpkinPot (Jun 5, 2013)

My cat is also named Pumpkin and he too follows me around. My Pumpkin will attach himself to the nearest human. Your Pumpkin however, is either seeking his own comfort or he senses you're sadness and is trying to comfort you.


----------



## IluvmyPunkers (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought about that. At 1st I dismissed it as he was not getting enough love and attention after my mom passed away. My dad and Pumpkin never really bonded, Pumpkin prefers women to men.

Also my parents have had Pumpkin for 8 years due to where I was living pets were not allowed. I still saw him all the time but was not the same.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think some cats are just lovers and want to be around people. He may prefer the companionship of women (women may be more nurturing sometimes) and he may have found a perfect match for his affections. Thanks for caring for this little fellow - it's hard enough to lose his soul mate (your mom).


----------



## IluvmyPunkers (Jun 19, 2013)

He always has been a lover and when I am around no one else exists. Even when my mom was sick.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

My youngest feral constantly needs a lap. From the moment he wakes to the time he goes to bed (unless he is outside or manages to fall asleep on the bed) and then he sleeps with me and HAS TO lay his head ON me, or touch me ...very odd cat. He's also the most vocal; always has to let you know where he is and wants to know where you are.
Maybe because he was dumped or feral ...who knows.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

If I let them, my 3 cats would be on my lap 24/7. They're terribly clingy (except in summer, because the lap is too hot for them, yay!). I believe it's something that I'm doing wrong, but I haven't discovered what yet. It may have to do with failing to foster their trust and confidence. I adopted them as adult strays, maybe that's the reason. Strays are very often formerly abandoned cats with separation anxiety.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

My cat is very friendly like that and follows me around the house and wants to sit with me and meows at me all the time. Some cats just like being around people, or maybe your kitty is missing your mom.I think sometimes, cats can get attached to one person and that was your mom, but now she's gone so, she's gotten attached to you now.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm jealous! I want a clingy cat. Instead, my cats have a overly clingy human that won't leave them alone...


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I wanted a super affectionate cat and I got one in my orange (now year old) kitten who's on my lap as I'm typing this. LOL. My other 2 I got as adults, and while they're nice, one likes to hang out on the back of the couch and the other will cuddle, but neither like to be held or picked up. My kitten loves it all  
If I get tired of him on my lap, I just dump him off. Sometimes he can get a little carried away, lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love clingy cats but only Missy and Lacey like laps. Sam used to sit next to me and just put one paw on my thigh or leg. Used to melt my heart. I used to have a desk top computer and each time I'd sit down Abby used to ask to come up to the counter top and sit right by the keyboard. That was about as clingy as she got but I loved it. I think it broke her heart when I got a lap top and started sitting in the living room.


----------



## IluvmyPunkers (Jun 19, 2013)

Pumpkin is pretty much always on me or next to me. I do not mind I love it especially when I am sick.

So what I am gathering is I have nothing to worry about and this is completely normal


----------



## MTTS88 (Jun 23, 2013)

Normal as can be! Glad to hear your pal is wanting to spend time with you. Sounds like your cat is lovesick! A great sign you are an excellent owner.

My former lil' bud would follow me everywhere. I mean that very literally. Walking to the mail box, mowing the lawn, working on my car. You name it, he was there. I was dropping a transmission last summer, hot as **** (100 degrees) and my cat would lay on his side under my car, reach out a paw and rest it on my face. Distracting, lovable and made me really feel like he was saying "I love you bro."

I think your Pumpkin is simply saying "I find you fascinating and wonderful, I'm gonna follow you!"


----------



## IluvmyPunkers (Jun 19, 2013)

I would have to agree.

Casey (the black and white cat) would look for my mom for about a year after she passed. Occasionally he still goes up to my "moms side of the car" when dad gets home from work.


----------

